# Drove a Mazdaspeed6 and now I'm so torn...



## Test_Engineer (Sep 11, 2004)

After reading all of this.....it seems to me that a new 330i, or keeping your ZHP is your best choice! :dunno: 

The problem is, you want to "fill the void" after selling the BMW with another car.....well, to be honest, EVERY car manufacturer has tried to do the same exact thing, but they fail every time.... that is what makes BMW's so special...everyone wants to copy what they have done, but NEVER succeed. :thumbup:


----------



## jason330i (Jan 29, 2002)

blueguydotcom said:


> After driving most of the comp I'm left with the A3 2.0 (a package I like but wish was quattro)


A3 3.2 with quattro® Ready for North America

Auto Shows

A sensation in Europe, the A3 debuted in North America earlier this year with a 2.0 T FSI® engine, receiving accolades from critics and drivers alike. Now, A3 fans have yet another superb choice: the 3.2 A3, which features a V6 complete with Audi's direct shift gearbox transmission voted All Star Technology by AUTOMOBILE Magazine, DSG®. Legendary quattro® all-wheel drive is also on hand to provide optimum power and control.

The Audi A3 3.2 shares the impeccably sporty exterior styling of the 2.0 T FSI model with a few differences, including standard-equipped roof spoiler and fog lights (optional items on the 2.0 T FSI). Inside, drivers and passengers will enjoy the same luxurious amenities in both models, with the primary difference being that many options on the earlier model are now standard-equipped on the 3.2 - including sport seats and aluminum trim. Both models feature superb utility, including a cargo area boasting a full 35.4 cubic feet (1032 litres) with the rear seat folded, making the Audi A3 ideal for either a downtown shopping marathon or a road trip complete with sports equipment.

Some of the most striking features of the A3 are its unique options, which remain available on both models. Chief among them is the innovative Open Sky System, which allows for panoramic views from all seats. On the technology front, both models are available with Bluetooth® phone preparation and DVD-based Audi Navigation plus, which in the 3.2 includes a state-of-the-art Bose® sound system.

The Audi A3 3.2 will be available in early 2006. You can have all the latest news - which will include more product details and a sweepstakes offered by Armani Exchange - delivered directly to your inbox by signing up for Audi News at the link below. And to schedule a test drive as soon as the A3 3.2 becomes available in your area, contact your local Audi dealer.

The Audi A3. More than what's new, it's what's next.

:thumbup:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

jason330i said:


> A3 3.2 with quattro® Ready for North America
> 
> Auto Shows
> 
> ...


A3 2.0T Quattro would be fantastic but Audi's trying to bilk people with the A3 3.2 as the only Quattro model. Unfortunately, the 3.2 is overpriced and way underdelivers. The engine's heavier and less powerful than a chipped 2.0. Plus with just xenons and moonroof the car's price jumps to 37k.

Might as well get an e90 then (it's cheaper and a better handling/driving car).


----------



## Optimus Prime (Nov 11, 2003)

AF said:


> How did the mazdaspeed6 compare to a regular 6 ?
> 
> My Mazda6 could use a better shifting transmission and a tighter suspension otherwise overall the car is a lot of fun and the engine makes a pretty load roar when revving it out. In fact the car feels very light on it's feet and unrefined in a good way.


 :stupid:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Jeff_DML said:


> yep, on the lots here in San Diego


Weren't only 500 Spec B's produced for the US market?

I would be all over the Legecy GT if they would only bring the manual back to the wagon. The day they pulled the manual from the wagon was the day I went from a definate customer to only an outside chance...


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

Desertnate said:


> Weren't only 500 Spec B's produced for the US market?
> 
> I would be all over the Legecy GT if they would only bring the manual back to the wagon. The day they pulled the manual from the wagon was the day I went from a definate customer to only an outside chance...


yep. Sorry, my original statement was a bit misleading :tsk: they are on a dealer lot in san diego, maybe it is only one though 

Edit:

yeah no wagon  also they loaded up the spec b with pretty much every option, they should of offered the suspension/wheels as a standalone option unless they had more performance upgrades, i.e. STi 6 speed and more hp


----------



## stangmatt66 (May 2, 2005)

As a current Mazda owner ('04 RX-8) I will say that Mazda makes some great cars, however, their dealership experience is HORRENDOUS and will forever keep me from buying another Mazda! 

My car has repeatedly been kept overnight for a lack of parts on premesis, some dealerships lack proper diagnostic equipment for new models (took my dealer 3 months to get the software for the RX-8), service advisors are oftentimes rude and never return a phone call or call to tell you your car is done. 

Also, nearly everytime I've taken my RX-8 in for a repair to the interior, it has come back with some other interior piece broken. I've tried all three Mazda dealers in my area and can't find one that is better than the other. They're all terrible!

Before my Mazda I owned a VW Golf 1.8t which I always had serviced at a local VW/Audi dealership and everytime I go to Mazda I miss the amazing service I used to recieve from VW. The only good thing I can say is that Mazda has never denied me a rental or loaner, even for just routine service.


----------



## ed325i (Dec 20, 2001)

Here's another review of the MazdaSpeed 6

http://www.canadiandriver.com/testdrives/06mazdaspeed6.htm

0-100 KPH in 5.5 seconds

Ed


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

stangmatt66 said:


> Before my Mazda I owned a VW Golf 1.8t which I always had serviced at a local VW/Audi dealership and everytime I go to Mazda I miss the amazing service I used to recieve from VW. The only good thing I can say is that Mazda has never denied me a rental or loaner, even for just routine service.


I have the same anecdotes but it's about VW. my protege never went in for service. it was the best car i've ever owned bar none.


----------

